# Melamine toxicity.



## kim86 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey guys,

I'm getting an enclosure built for me and they're using melamine upon my request. The guy said melamine can become toxic after a while. Is this something that others have had issues with when it comes to tegus? I did a quick search and it says melamine can cause kidney failure in animals, but I'm not sure if it includes tegus. If it was that dangerous, I don't think that many people would use melamine. 

Anyways, what are your thoughts?

Stoked on the enclosure though - 7 x 3 x 3, plexiglass sliding doors, deep substrate bottom. My dude is gonna be a happy camper.


----------



## Raicardoso (Mar 2, 2013)

kim86 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm getting an enclosure built for me and they're using melamine upon my request. The guy said melamine can become toxic after a while. Is this something that others have had issues with when it comes to tegus? I did a quick search and it says melamine can cause kidney failure in animals, but I'm not sure if it includes tegus. If it was that dangerous, I don't think that many people would use melamine.
> 
> ...



I've never heard of it being toxic but i have heard that after time the moisture can screw it up.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 2, 2013)

The glue that holds the particles together off-gases formaldehyde. It's because of this that many places refuse to use cabinets or furniture made of melamine. Plus, melamine is just pure crap - heat and humidity cause it to deteriorate and fall apart.


----------



## kim86 (Mar 2, 2013)

Ya for sure, melamine sucks in the long run but I'm hoping the sealant they're using can hold up for a couple years at least. It's weird that formaldehyde is produced from it...


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 3, 2013)

It's the glue that is used to hold the particles together, it is a phenomenon common to all composite lumber materials. The smaller the particle size, the more surface area that has to be covered, therefore the more glue is used. Even plywood off-gases formaldehyde, just not as much as melamine or MDF.


----------



## Bagnara16 (Mar 3, 2013)

How much are you paying for the cage ? I'm looking to get one built too


----------



## kim86 (Mar 3, 2013)

$450, I'm getting a deal from a company because they want to feature it in some kind of expo or something.


----------

